# Our playoff chances are higher than you might think



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Believe it or not, this shouldn't be another rebuilding year. We should be contenders for the playoffs without a doubt and here's why:

1. The Twin Towers. We've all heard the news about Chandler exceding all expectations put in front of him. We've just recently discovered Curry is in the best shape of his life. Both will be 4 year players and barring injury will have career years. Chandler should be better than he was in the beginning of last year. I expect him to average around 15 PPG, 11 RPG and 2 BPG while being a top defensive POY candidate.

Curry should average 20 ppg with ease. He's in the best shape of his life, has added some new moves to his arsenal and seems to be motivated. Being in shape should help him pull down more boards on a consistent basis as well. Now he just needs to learn how to pass and play defense.

2. The New guys. We've got quite a few new guys on our roster. Deng, Gordon, Nocioni, F. Williams, Mutombo, Harrington, and maybe Duhon. Whoever starts at SF (Deng or Andres) and Gordon should be able to give us somewhere around 10 PPG each. I still feel Nocioni is slightly overrated on these boards, but from what I hear about him, I will be very happy to have his energy and toughness on our team. 

Mutombo gives us a defensive presence off the bench. Harrington can give us a good 10-15 minutes a night. I don't know much about F. Williams other than he was great @ Illinois. Maybe being back home will bring his game to a new level.

3. The returning contributers. Hinrich and Davis are our only consistent returning contributers. Pippen will probably retire and E-Rob probably won't improve much. If Hinrich improved his shooting, that will help us out tremendously. With all of the new additions though I don't think his stats will improve that much but he will be a better player. He got off to a rough start last year anyway being sick and all.

So to sum it up, our rotation looks like this:

C- Curry/Mutumbo/Davis
PF- Chandler/Davis/Harrington
SF- Nocioni, Deng, E-Rob
SG- Gordon, E-Rob (?)
PG- Hinrich, Pargo, F. Williams

Keys to our Run: 

- Curry and Chandler staying injury free and having career years. From the reports, injury should be our only concern.

- The new guys contributing right away. This is very key. Like most of the Bulls news, this is of no concern.

I think we'll have a good year and will make a run at the playoffs. We have a very good chance. I just hope our team meshes well together.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Like I've said we could be anywhere from a 20 to 50 win team. We could be a top team title contender even if everything gels (new jersey after kidd came) or just another year of crap. An exciting year it will be.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I really like what I've heard about Curry and Chandler this offseason, and it seems unanimous that Ben Gordon can do amazing things on the court despite being short. Andres Nocioni impressed me in the olympics, and I'm really high on Deng. 

So bare serious injuries, I think we can make the playoffs in the east. I'm still a bit worried about our shooting guard situation, but I think Gordon will also cause mismatches on the other end.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

this time of year i'm usually optimistic but i've seen this before so i'll play devils advocate:

1. ok we have two good small forwards in nocioni and deng. but we have two roster spots wasted on sf's in erob and pip. 

2. if you say bg is a point then it's break even from last year, we had two good points in kh and jc. someone is going to be the sg.

3. bg will play the 2 i guess, but he'll have to have a spectacular game to make up for his defensive mismatches. other wise it's break-even territory.

4. no love for our rookies. for some reason the refs seemed to enjoy calling stuff on hinrich. anyways foul trouble will take away from aggressive defense (which i think will be the skiles focus this year). we didn't see any favors tossed curry's way either.

5. no one knows how to close out an nba game. same problem as last year. we'll play 3 good quarters of basketball. but we'll have 1 quarter where we get beat badly. we might be one year too early to predict playoffs (no guarantees this year )

here's a positive note though 
the celts made the playoffs with 36 wins. cleveland missed out by just 1 game with 35 wins. i think many predict we'll finish around 30 so if we can hover in the same neighborhood things will be interesting. regardless i'm still getting league pass and i'll tivo it too.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Who in our division can the Bulls beat consistently?

Who in the conference can they beat regularly?


THAT will determine whether they get to the playoffs or not.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys do this every year. I dont see you guys making the playoffs, and Im 100% possitive Curry wont get 20 a game with ease.

All that being said, if these new guys work out for you, and one of the two twin towers comes to play without injury, anything could happen.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i cant see the bulls making it this year , if for no other reason i cant see 7 teams in the east the bulls are better than.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> Believe it or not, this shouldn't be another rebuilding year. We should be contenders for the playoffs without a doubt and here's why:
> 
> 1. The Twin Towers. We've all heard the news about Chandler exceding all expectations put in front of him. We've just recently discovered Curry is in the best shape of his life. Both will be 4 year players and barring injury will have career years. Chandler should be better than he was in the beginning of last year. I expect him to average around 15 PPG, 11 RPG and 2 BPG while being a top defensive POY candidate.
> ...


Not to rain on your parade, but the problem with the "if everything gels" type of predictions is that just about every team has a great shot at the playoffs if everything gels. Can you really think of 7 teams in the east that had gellin' seasons that the Bulls would do better than? 

It's just too many ifs, and you know what they say, "If my aunt had a penis she'd be my unlce" or something like that, hehe.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

4. Kidd is out until December. I think the most we can hope for is injuries to the best player of all the other teams. Otherwise, we miss the playoffs by a tad.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think the Bulls have somewhere around a 1% to a -50%chance of making the playoffs this season.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Count me in the possible but not likely category.

Our biggest weakness last year was SF. Every other starting position usually was somewhere near the opponent in production -- beating their opposite one game, getting beaten the next, but belonging on the same court. SF, though, was a loss every night. I feell that the additions we've made will help fix that problem, but with them being rookies, this will be an up-and-down season for that.

Problem is, we've replaced that weak position with SG. I'm hoping BG is the answer, but it's an untested hope at best. I'm still hoping Pax will bring in a defensive big guard for those nights when BG just can't keep up. Someone along the lines of Bowen, Doug Christie, Hassell, Artest, Pippen, etc. Frankly, I don't thing BG will be any worse at defending SGs than Crawford was, but I still would like us to be better there.

I feel like at PG, PF, and C we have an opportunity to compete in every game we play.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 1. The Twin Towers. We've all heard the news about Chandler exceding all expectations put in front of him. We've just recently discovered Curry is in the best shape of his life. Both will be 4 year players and barring injury will have career years. Chandler should be better than he was in the beginning of last year. I expect him to average around 15 PPG, 11 RPG and 2 BPG while being a top defensive POY candidate.
> 
> Curry should average 20 ppg with ease. He's in the best shape of his life, has added some new moves to his arsenal and seems to be motivated. Being in shape should help him pull down more boards on a consistent basis as well. Now he just needs to learn how to pass and play defense.


if you're center is avargaing 20 ppg and your pf is getting 15 and 11, this team better make the playoffs or the rest of the team is just pathetic. but i think it's pretty unrealistic to expect those things from this frontcourt when they haven't proven they can consistently do that.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I think the Bulls have somewhere around a 1% to a -50%chance of making the playoffs this season.


Since 1% is at the high end of your range,

I'll give you $1 if the Bulls won't make the playoffs, if you give me $99 if they do.

In fact, I'll risk $20 at those odds


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The kool-aid is stronger than you might think.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Bulls miss the playoffs again. Their best players are all still too young. Not one talented veteran (over the age of 26) on this team to lead them anywhere.

If you are thinking the Bulls are making the playoffs yet again this year, you'll end up disappointed. You should want to see the team play good basketball, hope they start gelling and prepare for the 2005-06 season.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> Since 1% is at the high end of your range,
> ...


I'll take those odds, too. As much as Ace wants to bet. :yes:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll take those odds, too. As much as Ace wants to bet. :yes:


I'd take as much as he wants to bet too, but I thought $20 to win $1980 was pushing it as is


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Yeah, they're definintely still too young and inexperienced still. But the bottom line is this, If Curry, Chandler, Gordon play as WELL as they're expected too, ANYTHING can happen. It really lies on those 3. There really is a CHANCE that Curry & Chandler may FINALLY breakout this season, a very slim one. Cause if they don't do it this year, they NEVER will.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm highly optimistic for one reason and one reason only-when's the last time we've had this good of an off-season? We've heard nothing but good things from Chandler. We just discovered Curry has his head on straight, is motivated, and is in the best shape of his life. The rookies have recieved nothing but praise. Nocioni fills a hole at SF.

Almost all of you were on the bandwagon last year saying "Curry is going to have a breakout season and we will make the playoffs". Now after one bad year you're off the wagon? Come on! Now everyone is off the playoff wagon and wants Curry traded. Tisk tisk.

Fact is we've had a great offseason. Last year we had to deal with new management and Jay's accident. I'm looking at the Eastern teams right now and they aren't all that. Here's the teams I think are a lock to make the playoffs:

1. Detroit
2. Indy
3. Miami

That is IT. Believe it or not, this conference is very very wide open. New Orleans is out. Most people feel Milwaukee was a fluke. NJ lost 2 starters and another is injured for awhile. While other teams do have a good chance at making the playoffs, none of them but those 3 are a lock. This gives us a very good shot.

Like I've said before, I don't care how good or bad we are, I'll predict we make the playoffs every year. This year however, I'm actually faithful in believing we can and we will.

But I guess I'm the only one...


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> That is IT. Believe it or not, this conference is very very wide open. New Orleans is out. Most people feel Milwaukee was a fluke. NJ lost 2 starters and another is injured for awhile. While other teams do have a good chance at making the playoffs, none of them but those 3 are a lock. This gives us a very good shot.


There wasn't anything "FLUKE" about milwaukee's season last year..They played even BETTER when van horn arrived...and with T.J Ford coming back, I expect them to be even BETTER...top 5 team in the east period...


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> I'm highly optimistic for one reason and one reason only-when's the last time we've had this good of an off-season? We've heard nothing but good things from Chandler. We just discovered Curry has his head on straight, is motivated, and is in the best shape of his life. The rookies have recieved nothing but praise. Nocioni fills a hole at SF.
> 
> Almost all of you were on the bandwagon last year saying "Curry is going to have a breakout season and we will make the playoffs". Now after one bad year you're off the wagon? Come on! Now everyone is off the playoff wagon and wants Curry traded. Tisk tisk.
> ...


I'm with ya. The day that I'm no longer optimistic about the Bulls will be the day I stop posting on this message board.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

The thing is, the playoffs are a whole different step away.

"making a run at the playoffs" like Cleveland "made a run at the playoffs" last year? Seriously, they weren't ever really in contention, just kind of an outside chance maybe 5 weeks before the season ended with about 18 games left to play. We aren't even at THAT level yet.

Can I say that our team will step it up, bring big improvements and see us near 33-36 wins next year? Sure. That's a TEN win improvement, and puts us in a place where we can be poised to go into the next season with more "young vets" than rookies. But is 33-36 good enough to be considered a "run at the playoffs"? Nope. To me, a team has to be capable of at LEAST 38-40 wins to make a serious "run".

36 wins did get Boston into the playoffs last year, but there's been a strength shift to the East. Orlando should be better, Miami should be MUCH better, Indiana, Detroit, and New York are going to be right there. Are the Bulls in better shape than Washington, Atlanta, Philly, Toronto, and Cleveland? Even Boston still has chemistry, coaching, and now Gary Payton running the backcourt with Paul Pierce with tons of young talent.

We can make the next step next year, and that's exciting (and optimistic) enough for me as a fan. Do we NEED to make the playoffs this year? Nah. 

Besides, I have a feeling that one of Chandler or Curry is going to get traded right at the deadline, unless both are performing really well.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Anything can happen in the NBA so I don't think I'd want to bet...still...if we could get 30 wins next season I think we would be having a good year for our roster. Folks always get a little too optmistic prior to the opening tip and then after the first dozen or so games the stark reality sets in.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Anything can happen in the NBA so I don't think I'd want to bet...still...if we could get 30 wins next season I think we would be having a good year for our roster. Folks always get a little too optmistic prior to the opening tip and then after the first dozen or so games the stark reality sets in.


LOL

My point was, your odds are a lot higher than 1%. I could take those odds all day and would quit my job and become a bookie.

I'd say the odds of the Bulls making the playoffs are somewhere between 2:1 and 3:1 against, closer to the 2:1 side.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I will enjoy watching our team this year...

...but I will...not...drink...the...Kool...............Aid...........

Chalk us down for 25 wins.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll need to rerun my models with the inclusion of the Deke trade.

My original range was 29.6 - 33.2, with a midpoint of 31.4 wins.

I'm guessing with the inclusion of this deal, the range will shrink up a touch and move slightly to the left. Prediction of 31 wins still, but want to run through my model to verify my interpretation of the addition.

I use a season weighted model that looks at production vs. # of minutes played, AND uses adjustments for scheduling (i.e. road game and the end of 4 games in five days automatically takes off roughly an additional 6% of winning, not counting in home court advantage already).

The two main flaws are: 1) it is I who is predicting mpg for these players and give the certainty range of minutes played, or certainty of production allowed. Sure, I have faith in my analysis but wonder how many others do. 2) It does not have a liklihood of injury variable. Whenever an injury is present, I need to rerun my model with new numbers.

My normal range is within 1.8 wins or so, but it will be larger this year because I am counting on three rookies to play significant minutes. I'm expecting around a 3.0 win range on my output.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

to be in the playoffs the bulls will hav to be at least an avg. team in the east .

thats 8th out of 15 ....so i'll ask again who can name 7 teams they think the bulls can be better than ? 

logically the number comes to 1 (bobcats ) if anyone can honestly think of 6 others i'd like to see it.

outside of plane crashes and horrific injuries to key players on at least 6 or 7 teams i cant see the bulls in the playoffs even if they play up to potential for once.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> I'll need to rerun my models with the inclusion of the Deke trade.
> 
> My original range was 29.6 - 33.2, with a midpoint of 31.4 wins.
> ...


Maybe it's just because I spent the last half an hour reading something awful.com, but I'm not sure if you're serious or kidding.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

In my head, I've played out the season probably a hundred times with different variations.

Every time, I multiply our 0% chance of making the playoffs by a variety of factors, and each time the result is that we have a 0% chance of making the playoffs.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> thats 8th out of 15 ....so i'll ask again who can name 7 teams they think the bulls can be better than ?


Not too unlikely.....

Washington
Charlotte
Orlando
Boston
New York
Toronto
Atlanta

Maybe......

New Jersey
Cleveland
Philly
Milwaukee

Unlikely.....

Detroit
Indiana
Miami


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Not too unlikely.....
> ...


i'm not going to go through the whole conference but i'll just pick a few of the more glaring ones , specifically ny , tor. and bos. and go through their rosters 

the knicks won 39 games last season and lost mutumbo and f.williams out of their rotation this season they gain JC and JYD , i dont think anyone can say they lost on that deal as far as talent .how many less games would they have to win for the bulls to catch them?

they look like they are going to win more games this season not less anyway.

tor. won 33 and were an incomplete team for most of the year and even so they won 10 more games ...and thats with the bulls beating them everytime they played , i'm not going to say who was the biggest factor in those wins , lets just say he's not a bull anymore...they aren't incomplete anymore they have a 300lbs center who may or may not be any good , but he isn't a green rook , he's 24 he'll at least not get pushed around , they also have who was +/- wise the bulls best big man last year corie blount , they also were hampered by alvin williams becoming garbage all of a sudden, they fixed that with rafer alston who is decent, if williams isn't vastly improved

they are going to win alot more than the bulls probably in the 40s

bos. won 36 games and they added gary payton and will have lafrentz actually play this year and they lose no one...there is no reason to believe they will win less than 40 games...it isn't likely they will be near the 25 wins the bulls are likely to get.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

I guess it's that time of year again. Playoff talk. 

It starts in preseaon and finishes at the end of the west coast trip. That's when the "season is a wash" thread appears.

Paxson needs some big time luck. He needs rookies to play like veterans, and certain veterans to stop playing like rookies. All must gel perfectly for this team to dream of 35 wins.

I was going to say Skiles was going to lose all his hair and go bald from stress this season, but the guy has nothing left up top anyway. Maybe that's why Pax hired him. Hire bald guys so no one can complain about premature baldness from stress. Pax is looking thinner and thinner on top these days. Tough job cleaning up Krause's creation of diaper dandies.

This team needs the young guns to develop, plus an established player or two. Gordon and Deng need to be good, and we need to beg or trick a star player into signing as a free agent one of these years.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Bump

I was dead wrong about Curry and Chandler but I still believed we would make it! Shame on all you non-believers!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

CiMa said:


> Bump
> 
> I was dead wrong about Curry and Chandler but I still believed we would make it! Shame on all you non-believers!


Curry's averaging 16 a game tho, and if he got 36 minutes like Kirk, he'd be averaging around 20.5. His rebounding is very very poor, but his defense is improving. So you really only missed on the rebounding, which is unfortunately half of your prediction.

Shame on yall that said we wouldn't make it. I told yall in the 2nd post in this thread that it would be an exciting season it will be.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Posted: Mon Dec 20, 2004 2:28 am 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've got news for you, unless we have a major injury, we are making the playoffs this year. 

We are 7-15 now, and that's having played the 2nd toughest schedule in the league. Since averages tell us that our schedule should be ranked around 15-18th toughest, we've got quite a few easy games coming up to even our schedule out. The worst (by far) is gone. 

Our rookies will keep getting better. None of them should hit a rookie wall too hard, they are all playing around 24 minutes for the most part, so they shouldn't get terribly worn down. They are getting more and more familiar with each other, playing better than even I thought they would this soon. Nobody thought we had a chance at being 7-15 at this point, really. 

Like I've said before, it takes about 25 games to see what kind of team you are, and the end of December will be 26 for us, so I'm waiting until then. If we can win 3 of 4 (POR, @DET, @MIL, NJ), we'll end the year 10-16 and right in the playoff hunt. 

If you look at the Sagarin Computer Rankings (which pretty much mirror the standings), Washington and Orlando are #9 and #10 in the NBA. They have each played fairly easy schedules, both in the easiest 10. And neither team plays defense, which starts to count toward the end of the season. Well, basically after the All-Star break, that's when teams start getting serious about the playoffs. We should have beat Washington there, with our experience continuing to grow I don't think that they are better than us. Orlando may be, but besides playing no defense they have to worry about G Hill's ankle. 

The Hawks, Bucks, Nets and Bobcats are already in our rear-view mirror in the standings, and Toronto is next- that gets us up to #10 in the East. Philly is only 2 games ahead of us, I have no doubts that we are better than they are, which puts us at #9. 

So, which team in the top-8 in the East falls? 

The Magic have a lot of talent, but they give up 100 points a game. 

Ditto the Wizards, and their big-3 have to play a lot of minutes. 

Ditto part 2 the Celtics, Doc has never made his teams play defense. 

Ditto again the Knicks, they play no defense and have no inside game really at all. 

Nobody knows what's up with Indy, they are going to get way down waiting for SJax and JO to come back- and when they do, how good will they be without Crazy Ron? (I don't think they'll miss him, but a lot of people think he's a franchise player). 

The Heat, Cavs and Pistons should be locks- although the Pistons are struggling now, they'll be there. 


Oh yeah, we are making the playoffs, barring major injuries.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Not too unlikely.....
> 
> Washington
> Charlotte
> ...


This *Wynn!* guy was pretty accurate. Take away Washington's rise in the standings and Indiana's fall and he pretty much nailed it.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

CiMa said:


> Bump
> 
> I was dead wrong about Curry and Chandler but I still believed we would make it! Shame on all you non-believers!


Nice original post Cima. A couple others (PCLoad and another poster can't remember) predicted a 40+ win season and playoffs as well. The rest of us thought you were heavily drinking the kool-aid. It was a better offseason than any of us knew or expected.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

superdave said:


> Nice original post Cima. A couple others (PCLoad and another poster can't remember) predicted a 40+ win season and playoffs as well. The rest of us thought you were heavily drinking the kool-aid. It was a better offseason than any of us knew or expected.


BabyBlueSlugga7 is the other.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

sloth said:


> BabyBlueSlugga7 is the other.


20 to 50 win range? Don't think so


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

superdave said:


> Nice original post Cima. A couple others (PCLoad and *another poster* can't remember) predicted a 40+ win season and playoffs as well. The rest of us thought you were heavily drinking the kool-aid. It was a better offseason than any of us knew or expected.



i predicted 41 wins. also joined "the bulls will make the playoffs club" before the season. fwiw. :wink:


*1. Johnny Mac 2. CAnthony15 3. theo4002 4. futuristxen 5. PC Load Letter 6. mizenkay 7. johnston797 8. jollyoscars 9. greekbullsfan 10. JRose5 11. PhillyPhanatic 12. KHinrich12 13. toros_locos 14. ChiBulls2315 15. King Joseus 16. DaUnbreakableKinG 17. TheRifleman 18. Minnesota Magician 19. ~~~ 20. q 21. rwj333*




http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=1816996&postcount=73


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

a few people have a bit of explaining to do. how 'bout the talk of our 0% chance of making the playoffs, and i think i even saw a -50%? shame on you all!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

superdave said:


> 20 to 50 win range? Don't think so


Exactly. That would be like may saying the Bulls will win anywhere from 10-70 games next year and then thumping my chest if they win 36. 

For DaBullz, that sure has been some strong Kool Aid! Pass some more this way!

Cima, way to go out on a limb. Would you have thought the Bulls would have a shot at being a top 3 or 4 team in the East in spite of EC and TC not getting the numbers you thought they were going to get in your previous post? I'm not saying they let us down by any means but prior to the season I would have thought the Twin Towers would have to put up all star numbers for us to even smell the playoffs. 

After reading this post, I'm going to be careful next year not to trash talk any fans from other teams (even the lowly Knicks) who talk playoffs before the season. Who could have predicted the lengthy suspensions of SJax and JO and the season ending suspension for Artest (we all knew he had potential to flip out)? Or the Nets being decimated by injury? So many whacky things have happened this year, especially in the east. Who could have predicted the fall of the Knickerbockers after they traded scrap parts for more talent and gotten worse this year after making the playoffs last year? I'm going to enjoy every moment of the rest of this year after seeing certain teams that were successful last year fall from grace.

Ace, I'm glad for you that you didn't put your money where your mouth was. That would have been an expensive payout my friend.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Posted: Mon Dec 20, 2004 2:28 am
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Nice prediction even though it came after the season had already started.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

superdave said:


> 20 to 50 win range? Don't think so


If you look in other threads, you can see that it is WELL DOCUMENTED that I was touting the Bulls as a playoff team.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> Cima, way to go out on a limb. Would you have thought the Bulls would have a shot at being a top 3 or 4 team in the East in spite of EC and TC not getting the numbers you thought they were going to get in your previous post? I'm not saying they let us down by any means but prior to the season I would have thought the Twin Towers would have to put up all star numbers for us to even smell the playoffs.


Nope not at all. I thought that they would have to put up those numbers to get us as HIGH as a 5 seed. I thought we would be a 6 at the highest, and probably a 7 or 8 with them averaging those kind of numbers.

I'm glad I was wrong though.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Umm...I predicted the Bulls would make the playoffs...uh...didn't I? 

(If someone had bet me my life savings, I would have taken the bet. Glad I didn't. I pegged this team for a 25 win team.)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

superdave said:


> 20 to 50 win range? Don't think so





> 1. Miami Heat- Diesel's coming what else to say.
> 2. Indiana Pacers- Have all the talent and upgraded Al Harrington with Stephen Jackson. Their success is just pending that Larry Bird does'nt trade Ron Artest for crap.
> 3. Boston Celtics- Win their division and have an OK team. Al Jefferson will be good though.
> 4. Detroit Pistons- Good team but fall to 4th seed cuz of the Pacers in their division.
> ...





> 47-35





> 1. Miami Heat
> 2. Indiana Pacers
> 3. Boston Celtics
> 4. Detroit Pistons (3rd best record)
> ...


From my serious posts on predictions, and I said it would be an exciting season didn't I in that post.


----------

